# Are there really 100+ (piv) positions, or just variations of 6?



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if all those zillions of positions we're supposed to use, to keep from getting bored, are just for selling books & advertising.

Missionary
Girl on top
Doggie style
Sideways
From the back
Up-against-the-wall; variations being types of standing and stairs.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well I guess technically you could say that there's 360 degrees of rotation.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Sitting face to face, scissors, cross wise (this resulted in my wife finally becoming pregnant).

I like spoons as she drifts off to sleep. Dunno how descriptive I'm permitted to be here....

Heads in opposite directions. Along with scissors, a great position for sucking on toes.

There are variations on the missionary position. I am very visual so I select one that facilitates.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> Sitting face to face, scissors, cross wise (this resulted in my wife finally becoming pregnant).
> 
> I like spoons as she drifts off to sleep. Dunno how descriptive I'm permitted to be here....
> 
> ...


I thought scissors is what lesbians do?
Both rubbing there private parts against each other and what is spoons?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> Sometimes I wonder if all those zillions of positions we're supposed to use, to keep from getting bored, are just for selling books & advertising.
> 
> Missionary
> Girl on top
> ...


I dunno, are the millions of cookbooks out there, with 100 ways to cook chicken and pasta and veggies etc. just for selling books?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh, I just go for whatever I feel like 🤷‍♂️

Who cares about the names or types. Don't have to do them all either, though next time I have sex I want to try on a couch and semi-princess-carrying her in my arms bouncing her up and down.

Not sure there's a name for it, sitting princess carry?

Thought it was hot yet quite comfy, in theory. Only saw it in porn once recently lol...


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Supposedly the Kuma Satra describes 120 “poses”. Most are just variations on what is listed in the OP. For example there are bunch if variations on matriarchal.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

gameopoly5 said:


> I thought scissors is what lesbians do?
> Both rubbing there private parts against each other and what is spoons?


Scissors is enjoyable for both sexes. Enjoyable angle with legs everywhere. Spoons is man laying behind the woman while in coital position. Great for cuddling as she nods off to sleep.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

When you get right down to it aren't there really just 2 basic positions? Facing each other or from behind. Cow girl is just missionary with girl on top. Reverse cowgirl is just from behind, etc. From those two positions though, you can probably come up with a nearly infinite number of slight variations.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Casual Observer said:


> Sometimes I wonder if all those zillions of positions we're supposed to use, to keep from getting bored, are just for selling books & advertising.
> 
> Missionary
> Girl on top
> ...


I just think in reality there is one...in....out...in ...out


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I guess I'm more interested that people think this much about it to count and document?😵‍💫


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I guess I'm more interested that people think this much about it to count and document?😵‍💫


Did you ever read the advice from oriental method. Counting shallow stokes followed by counting deep strokes. And decreasing number former with each sequence. Like 9 shallow 1 deep 8 shallow 2 deeo, etc.

Tried that once and got confused rather quickly , and wife is like “what is this all about?!?”


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Don't know how many positions there are and at my age, i'll get hurt doing gymnastics in bed.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Sometimes I wonder if all those zillions of positions we're supposed to use, to keep from getting bored, are just for selling books & advertising.
> 
> Missionary
> Girl on top
> ...


Who gives a **** how they’re categorized, just go do it.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Did you ever read the advice from oriental method. Counting shallow stokes followed by counting deep strokes. And decreasing number former with each sequence. Like 9 shallow 1 deep 8 shallow 2 deeo, etc.
> 
> Tried that once and got confused rather quickly , and wife is like “what is this all about?!?”


This is more a method than a position, as you mentioned, but it is really really GOOD for the girl (if you count silently ). I save it for special occasions.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> When you get right down to it aren't there really just 2 basic positions? Facing each other or from behind. Cow girl is just missionary with girl on top. Reverse cowgirl is just from behind, etc. From those two positions though, you can probably come up with a nearly infinite number of slight variations.


Bummer


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Quad73 said:


> This is more a method than a position, as you mentioned, but it is really really GOOD for the girl (if you count silently ). I save it for special occasions.


I WAS counting in my head, not aloud. Wife still asked "What is this all about?!?". Maybe I will try again ( it has been years ), see what response I get.

Probably be "why are you trying THAT again?!?"


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Don't know how many positions there are and at my age, i'll get hurt doing gymnastics in bed.


Yep, at our age we have to take care to not change positions ( or anything else ) quickly and be careful not to aggravate sciatica, knee joints, etc etc. We kinda settled on two or three basic "positions" with some variations.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Sometimes I wonder if all those zillions of positions we're supposed to use, to keep from getting bored, are just for selling books & advertising.
> 
> Missionary
> Girl on top
> ...


It depends if you're counting the ones that require acrobatic equipment.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

DudeInProgress said:


> Who gives a **** how they’re categorized, just go do it.


My point is that sexuality can be set up for failure if you’re told about this wonderful variety of things that you could be doing but aren’t. Too much emphasis on the physical. Too easy for one person to write the other’s efforts off because they’re not skilled enough because that’s what they know from the internet or cosmo.

If it’s about being open and listening to your spouse and being present, great! But I feel it can be used to justify the opposite.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Reminds me of the Tootsie Pop commercial about how many it takes.😁


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Casual Observer said:


> My point is that sexuality can be set up for failure if you’re told about this wonderful variety of things that you could be doing but aren’t. Too much emphasis on the physical. Too easy for one person to write the other’s efforts off because they’re not skilled enough because that’s what they know from the internet or cosmo.
> 
> If it’s about being open and listening to your spouse and being present, great! But I feel it can be used to justify the opposite.


We've never worried about keeping up with the Jonses or comparing. We just focus on cuddling and pleasing each other.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> My point is that sexuality can be set up for failure if you’re told about this wonderful variety of things that you could be doing but aren’t. Too much emphasis on the physical. Too easy for one person to write the other’s efforts off because they’re not skilled enough because that’s what they know from the internet or cosmo.
> 
> If it’s about being open and listening to your spouse and being present, great! But I feel it can be used to justify the opposite.


Are cookbooks setting meal prep up for failure, though, because you are told about the wonderful things you could be cooking but aren't? And someone's going to be mad you aren't producing the kinds of meals you learn about in cookbooks and cooking shows?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Are cookbooks setting meal prep up for failure, though, because you are told about the wonderful things you could be cooking but aren't? And someone's going to be mad you aren't producing the kinds of meals you learn about in cookbooks and cooking shows?


It’s a better analogy than I thought. Cookbooks are available for basic and advanced capabilities. And yes, if you try something from an advanced cookbook that is beyond your capabilities, yeah, you might feel judged by the results. But overall cookbooks are set up to help you succeed, because that will sell more cookbooks. Yeah, it’s complicated.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Don't know how many positions there are and at my age, i'll get hurt doing gymnastics in bed.


Ditto. Comfort is a prerequisite for great sex these days.

Reminds me of a young coworker long ago who was on the verge of getting married and said what she was looking forward to the most was having sex in a BED because they'd only had car sex until then (strict family).


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Corgi Mum said:


> Ditto. Comfort is a prerequisite for great sex these days.
> 
> Reminds me of a young coworker long ago who was on the verge of getting married and said what she was looking forward to the most was having sex in a BED because they'd only had car sex until then (strict family).


Guess I missed out on something. Always been in bed.

Uh, not quite true, I guess. One time on an apartment balcony above a beach. I'm not an exhibitionist so that didn't make me comfortable. Worked once, but not going to try it again.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> Are cookbooks setting meal prep up for failure, though, because you are told about the wonderful things you could be cooking but aren't? And someone's going to be mad you aren't producing the kinds of meals you learn about in cookbooks and cooking shows?


The wife loves cookbooks, watches the food network and follows some of the expert female chefs and baker bloggers. Since retirement I have been wife's sou chef, and we enjoy copying a lot of the recipes from the experts.

We had been married for a few years and had children when the book "Joy of Sex" came on the scene. We hadn't ever been intimate with anyone else so our knowledge was pretty plain vanilla. But being interested and willing to learn we bought and read the book together. We very much enjoyed, had a lot of laughs, and incorporated a lot of the knowledge into our repertoire. We always thought the book was a really good one, believe written by a psychologist. The book is stashed somewhere around here still, for our offspring to be scandalized by as they sort through our tthings when grandma and grandpa are no longer here

I believe MORE actual education about marriage including sexual relations would serve society well. Nothing wrong with trying learning something new.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> Guess I missed out on something. Always been in bed.
> 
> Uh, not quite true, I guess. One time on an apartment balcony above a beach. I'm not an exhibitionist so that didn't make me comfortable. Worked once, but not going to try it again.


Well, when wife n I were dating, the car backseat ( and front seat ) were the only game possible. Except for a few trysts in forest of a state park. We looked forward to marriage so we could be together in an actual bed.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> Well, when wife n I were dating, the car backseat ( and front seat ) were the only game possible. Except for a few trysts in forest of a state park. We looked forward to marriage so we could be together in an actual bed.


That's why I liked the time period when I had the '73 impala four door. Luxury cloth interior, the back seat as big as a bed. Front seat bench seat, huge. During part of college years

Cold AC, was big as a boat and rode like a Cadillac. Had a 350, ran like a rocket.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That's why I liked the time period when I had the '73 impala four door. Luxury cloth interior, the back seat as big as a bed. Front seat bench seat, huge. During part of college years
> 
> Cold AC, was big as a boat and rode like a Cadillac. Had a 350, ran like a rocket.


‘51 Ford flathead 8, 3 speed.“Cozy” backseat. AC? didnt know what that was. Ran pretty good, but no rocket. Burned oil.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Well, when wife n I were dating, the car backseat ( and front seat ) were the only game possible.


When I was a youngin' during the 1980s, with different girlfriends and my ex-wife. We found some more ways to play on top of the car option, in spite of any restrictions we faced.

Going to parks, nature strips, abandoned areas, bushland and parties (in different rooms, in the backyard etc). Or we would go to different friends place during the day (having full range of the place) if their parents both worked. In the days before phone cameras and surveillance cameras were ubiquitous, you could sometimes get away with having sex on public transport, depending on when. Camping with mates and meeting up that way was another opportunity. Alleyways, large stormwater drain areas. Plus even at school there were sometimes opportunities, since the teachers couldn't be everywhere at once.

In the middle of the day if units were nearby, going at it on a stairwell or landing was easily had without getting caught. On one occasion I climbed through a girlfriends window at night that she opened for me, to share sex with her Followed by then hiding under the bed, till her parents left.

In the face of having a girlfriend whose parents didn't allow her to have boys in her room unless the door was open. She would put on a long skirt and sit on my lap at her desk while I was inside her. Her really short shorts also worked for that as well. There was one awkward moment, when we thought we were busted when her dad came to the door and asked her a question then walked away after getting answered, all while I was still inside her.

Having sex very very quietly while fully clothed, sitting on a lounge chair behind my then girlfriends mother while she dozed as she was watching the television. Being young and having a really strong sex drive, saw us do lots of risky things 'cause we wanted to share so much sex together. I even had sex in the driveway of some random house one night in the dark as well.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Personal said:


> When I was a youngin' during the 1980s, with different girlfriends and my ex-wife. We found some more ways to play on top of the car option, in spite of any restrictions we faced.
> 
> Going to parks, nature strips, abandoned areas, bushland and parties (in different rooms, in the backyard etc). Or we would go to different friends place during the day (having full range of the place) if their parents both worked. In the days before phone cameras and surveillance cameras were ubiquitous, you could sometimes get away with having sex on public transport, depending on when. Camping with mates and meeting up that way was another opportunity. Alleyways, large stormwater drain areas. Plus even at school there were sometimes opportunities, since the teachers couldn't be everywhere at once.
> 
> ...


Different gfs, did on hood of a couple different cars when 16, 17 😉.

Did NOT do on either of the '66 '67 Mustangs 🤣🤣🤣.

When 16yo had the '67 Mustang, a very unplanned opportunity/ unexpected young lady at an outdoor party wanted to....so we parked down a dirt road and tried bent over trunk.....the rest of that story is the temp was 28deg F night time, I had no blankets etc, once pants were dropped it was so durn cold we were shaking so much it didn't happen....🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 with butts in the breeze. 

The other rest of the story is she had come to the party with another guy and neglected to share that part. 
So when we drove back to the fireside party area, there was almost a fight. But he was a butt, no one like him much and all others were my friends, so he got loud, didn't push it just left. 
Funny now. Pretty tense then I remember. Lots of alcohol and other stuff. Late 70s.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Lots of alcohol and other stuff. Late 70s.


Same in the mid to late 80s.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> so we parked down a dirt road and tried bent over trunk.


In this day and age, that would be extraordinarily dangerous. To the point we told our offspring to park on our property and we would respect their privacy. None of them ever took us up on it (that we know of cuz we went to bed about 9pm) but we didn’t want them to become statistics so were 100% serious.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Guess I was lucky. My wife moved into an apartment with a roommate shortly after we started dating, so we didn't have to resort to cars and other clandestine rendezvous. My parents were also okay with everything, so we were safe and sound at home.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> In this day and age, that would be extraordinarily dangerous. To the point we told our offspring to park on our property and we would respect their privacy. None of them ever took us up on it (that we know of cuz we went to bed about 9pm) but we didn’t want them to become statistics so were 100% serious.


True. Back in those days for me, we were deep in the woods, only a few dirt roads, a couple miles from my house and we were all good friends with the handful that lived in the literally 5 mile x 20 mile square of of natural Woodlands undeveloped except for essentially our driveways.

Different times.👍


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That's why I liked the time period when I had the '73 impala four door. Luxury cloth interior, the back seat as big as a bed. Front seat bench seat, huge. During part of college years
> 
> Cold AC, was big as a boat and rode like a Cadillac. Had a 350, ran like a rocket.


My first car was a 72 Olds Delta 88... Could fit 7 of my friend in there easily, and it was great for date night as well.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Well, when wife n I were dating, the car backseat ( and front seat ) were the only game possible. Except for a few trysts in forest of a state park. We looked forward to marriage so we could be together in an actual bed.


On trunk, tailgate, hood. I have a queen size air mattress that fits in bed of my truck between wheel wells. 
State Park? Heck anytime in the woods or the deer blind.😜


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> On trunk, tailgate, hood. I have a queen size air mattress that fits in bed of my truck between wheel wells.
> State Park? Heck anytime in the woods or the deer blind.😜


You are way wilder than I was even as a teenager. And wife n I are even tamer now than way back then. we’d be eaten alive by the bugs in the woods these days.

@Personal doing his GF in her room with father coming in, or mom watching TV is way wilder than we ever were too.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> On trunk, tailgate, hood. I have a queen size air mattress that fits in bed of my truck between wheel wells.
> State Park? Heck anytime in the woods or the deer blind.😜


I have to say, I was in the garage the other day, cleaning up after a big yard clean-out, limbs cutting, chainsaw, power tools day, and I was thinking hmmm, I have all these dewalt battery powered items, garage full of building stuff tools, what can make for our adult entertainment purposes this afternoon......

Tbh I spent probably 20 minutes just pondering.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> You are way wilder than I was even as a teenager. And wife n I are even tamer now than way back then. we’d be eaten alive by the bugs in the woods these days.
> 
> @Personal doing his GF in her room with father coming in, or mom watching TV is way wilder than we ever were too.


Memorable time at lake with my wife, 26 yrs ago, on the hood of my car with the cool night air and full moon reflecting off the water.

Once we went to inlaws house in guest room. Both were working nights. Dad came home early and pulled in garage...holy crap! Jumped up and grab pants and run into bathroom like nothing was happening.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> Memorable time at lake with my wife, 26 yrs ago, on the hood of my car with the cool night air and full moon reflecting off the water.
> 
> Once we went to inlaws house in guest room. Both were working nights. Dad came home early and pulled in garage...holy crap! Jumped up and grab pants and run into bathroom like nothing was happening.


🤣🤣🤣 too funny.

I had to jump out of her bed and hide in br closet in the middle of the night at gfs house, when the hall light came on. 5 seconds later her mom came into br. I had snuck in through br window middle of the night. I heard her Mom ask why she was naked, and I about freaked out staying silent. Her dad was home too, you see.
Needless to say after mom exited, so did I right quick. Back out window!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 too funny.
> 
> I had to jump out of her bed and hide in br closet in the middle of the night at gfs house, when the hall light came on. 5 seconds later her mom came into br. I had snuck in through br window middle of the night. I heard her Mom ask why she was naked, and I about freaked out staying silent. Her dad was home too, you see.
> Needless to say after mom exited, so did I right quick. Back out window!


I left after coming out of BR. Tried to act like nothing was going on. He knew there was though. She said she is glad he did not say anything. She was 27 after all. Still a little embarrassing to kinda get caught with your pants down.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

🤣🤣 I get you there.

And, were both 15 at the time! 🙄🤣🤣🤣

As an adult, there were a couple times in apartment poolside times, late night...had to smile at other of my apartment friends walking by outside the fence!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

We brought back an old fave here; not sure of the name: She lies on her back across the bed, I stand beside her at edge of bed, her legs are up against my chest. Allows for deep penetration, hits the G, too. We enjoy. That’s what counts!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> We brought back an old fave here; not sure of the name: She lies on her back across the bed, I stand beside her at edge of bed, her legs are up against my chest. Allows for deep penetration, hits the G, too. We enjoy. That’s what counts!


I've been in a sling for 3 weeks due to shoulder surgery and we've had to experiment with various positions to see what works. What you describe has worked well for us too.


----------

